# looks like rain...



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

got shelter?

0550 3699 3000 0346 6505
0550 3699 3000 0346 4204
0550 3699 3000 0346 5447
0550 3699 3000 0346 4938
0550 3699 3000 0346 4679
0550 3699 3000 0345 1358
0550 3699 3000 0345 1150


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow, 7 more bombs!!!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

When it rains it pours.


----------



## InvokeMe (Aug 21, 2009)

I would so love to see pictures of your humi Shuckins. Nice hits.


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

shuckins said:


> got shelter?
> 
> 0550 3699 3000 0346 6505
> 0550 3699 3000 0346 4204
> ...


Holy SHEEEEEEEEEEET man!!!! You are inSANE (and I freakin' love it!!)


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

wow. this is sheer madness


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

I've been there before. This is going to hurt.


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

He's gonna run out fo BOTL's to hit pretty soon!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Holy flaming crap Shuckins!!!


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

InvokeMe said:


> I would so love to see pictures of your humi Shuckins. Nice hits.


Look at the "take a picture of your humi" thread. It's absolutely ridiculous!

Shuckins, you are insane bro!


----------



## bs240 (Sep 28, 2009)

InvokeMe said:


> I would so love to see pictures of your humi Shuckins. Nice hits.


Look at this mess LOL i love it



shuckins said:


> here's one of 'em...
> (a little overflow problem)


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

good lord this is madness


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

It doesn't stop here fellas. I have seen this reign of terror on other forums and its like he's gone crazy mad insane terrorizing them, too. Does he own his own manufacturing cigar business? I lost count as to the amount of destruction he's responsible for.


----------



## InvokeMe (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh my God! Is that a walk in? I don't think I would leave my house EVER with a stash like that! I obsess over my desktop humidor, I couldn't imagine the trouble I would be in. Absolutely speechless. Beautiful collection!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Way to go Shuckins!!!!


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

My man crush continues, Way to go Ron:rapture:


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## holmes711 (Jun 1, 2009)

I don't think there's an umbrella big enough to protect from this rain! Way to go Ron!


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

*WILL THIS MADNESS EVER CEASE???* I'm really scared now, shuckins has visited my Puff profile page! I'm going into hiding! Hey Ron, NICE HUMI! I'm *SOOOO* jealous! Is there any brand made that's not in there?


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

MrMayorga said:


> *WILL THIS MADNESS EVER CEASE???* I'm really scared now, shuckins has visited my Puff profile page! I'm going into hiding! Hey Ron, NICE HUMI! I'm *SOOOO* jealous! Is there any brand made that's not in there?


Oh. you are so done.

start building your bomb shelter haha.


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

O noes.

look who visited my profile page lol.










Run to the hills


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

shuckins said:


> got shelter?
> 
> 0550 3699 3000 0346 6505
> 0550 3699 3000 0346 4204
> ...


Got it this evening.....thanks.......for the carnage and the the sweet sticks


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

shuckins said:


> got shelter?
> 
> 0550 3699 3000 0346 6505
> 0550 3699 3000 0346 4204
> ...


I tried to enter these on the usps site & it says they don't exist. Am I going crazy? Actually don't answer that.


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

I think USPS is having an issue, I have a order from Taboo doing the same thing and it is driving me crazy. I've talked to Taboo and we are going to give it a few more days.


----------



## bs240 (Sep 28, 2009)

Ron is the reason Home Depot stays in business. The mailbox isle is always being restocked and the lumber yard can't keep up with Him


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

The rain came down on me today. I will get pictures later but wanted to put in a thanks to Ron.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

a light rain...

0550 3699 3000 0754 8429
0550 3699 3000 0754 5855
0550 3699 3000 0754 1024
0550 3699 3000 0753 8611


----------



## Bermac (Feb 9, 2009)

You are one hell of a BOTL.well done.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Crazy. That's all I have to say about this thread!


----------



## bs240 (Sep 28, 2009)

Tarks said:


> Crazy. That's all I have to say about this thread!


LOL


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

.

It looks like Rain allright!

*A REIGN OF TERROR!!!!!!!!*


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

still no sunshine...

0550 3699 3000 0866 0397
0550 3699 3000 0865 4587
0550 3699 3000 0865 8271
0550 3699 3000 0865 1265


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*DOH!!!!!!!!*


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Haha, wow....Are you kidding me?


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Well* shuckins *I got home Saturday night to find mail scattered all over my lawn and except for one box filled with 6 great cigars. Thank you and I will post a picture as soon as I can.


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

Im pretty sure Im safe from any bombs...I had my mailbox reinforced with I-beams...:heh:


----------

